# [SOLVED] Help with getting the latest driver from D-Link DWA-125 network card



## Jace08 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm kind of a noob here looking to install the latest driver for my network card so I can play Starcraft 2 without this crazy online multiplayer lag. I've ran a few driver checks and I'm fairly confident that if I replace my older version (3.0.7.0) to whatever the latest version is (3.1.2.0 according to drivers informer?), my lag problem will vanish. Yes it's possible that my SC2 lag is from something else but after doing some research I think it's my network card.

According to device manager this is my network card/adapter: D-Link DWA-125 Wireless N 150 USB Adapter(rev.A2)

I've looked around the internet and can't seem to find a download link for the latest driver. And D-link Corp seems to be running their "free" driver detective thing that has scam written all over it so I didn't want to register with them.

If you guys have any questions I'll answer my best. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with getting the latest driver from D-Link DWA-125 network card*

Hi,
The DWA-125 rev.A2 is a USB adapter
The latest driver from Dlink is ver 1.30 dated 11/10/2009

Direct driver link:
ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwa125_revA2/Drivers/dwa125_revA2_drivers_130.zip

More support info:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?tab=3&pid=DWA-125&rev=DWA-125_revA2

You also may want to look into a firmware update for your router

Hope this helps

Bill


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Help with getting the latest driver from D-Link DWA-125 network card*

Latest driver (1.30) here:
DWA-125 Rev2 support page

Where did you see a driver detector? I don't think Dlink uses one.


----------



## Jace08 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with getting the latest driver from D-Link DWA-125 network card*

hm yeah you're right, I probably mistook some third-party driver detective thing for D-link corp being behind it

Well I used what you guys gave me and starcraft seems to be running great now online! Thanks very much!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with getting the latest driver from D-Link DWA-125 network card*

Glad you have it sorted out.

Bill


----------

